# Gulp Peeler Crab



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm experimenting w/ different Gulp baits and have come to the Peeler Crab. Whats the best way to hook these baits, tail end? I would assume that. And would jigging or dragging work best? I've only seen crabs kinda just shuffle on the bottom, so jigging may seem unnatrual to a fish.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've put them on a jig head hooked through the side and just drag it across the bottom real slow. Simulates the way a real crab would go sideways along the bottom. Works great for me.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have some but don't know how to use them. So just a jig head and then run them along the bottom eh? I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gulp Crabs*

Using them on a small jig head hookes through the side works for me also.

When small crabs are swimming along on top as they sometimes do, merely hooking a hook into one edge of the body works well. C2


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Gulp Peelers*

Charlie, when using these synthetic peerlers unweighted do thsy ride upright, spin or what? I assume you hook them from the underside as you would a real crab?

I remember growing up on the Eastern Shore of Maryland when "peelers" were always the bait of choice for Chesapeake Bay Rockfish. They were expensive in the sixties, I shudder to think what you pay for a dozen today.

Thanks for the tip to all who posted, I've wondered about the effectiveness of these new baits.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gulp Crabs*

I hook them from the underside. This way, the hook acts as a keel to make the crab swim upright.

Don't get carried away with a too large hook. C2


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> Don't get carried away with a too large hook. C2


You think a 1/0 or 2/0 jig head? I was thinking a white color 'cause Red doesn't really make sense. (They don't make Khaki colored jig heads..do they)


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I always hook them through the 'mouth'. Now I feel like an idiot <LOL>. I dunno if fish are smart enough to realize that the bait is moving wrong, but can't hurt to do it right.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm COMPLETELY sold on the Gulp! Shrimp, Swim Mullets, and Jerk Shads...However, I have been unable as yet to gain any confidence in the Peeler Crabs. I've tried them bottom bouncin', freelined with a small split shot behind the 'yak, and around the pilings of various piers, bridges, docks, etc.  Always hooked sideways thru the bottom, so as to "look right".

So far the only takers have been a Blue Crab, and a Toadfish....


----------

